# STM - Sunstone Metals



## Damuzzdu (3 July 2007)

All,

Stock has made a nice move today. Listed in March 07, and has not done much until past few days.

Wonder if it is do with this presentation which was done by David McSweeney (MD) (Ex GBG) of Avalon Minerals at AMEC 2007 Mining Congress on 8th June 2007.

http://www.ameccongress.com.au/docs/16a David McSweeney Avalon Minerals.pdf

Nice paper and although very early in it's life, AVI might have some interesting ground.

Couple of interesting points to me:

Very tightly held. 40M shares on issue, 20M in escrowed. 11M options with excercised dates thru to 2010.

Market capital, just $12M on a fully diluted basis (incl options), $12M not including options.

Reading the report, c32M is held by the Top 20, directors etc, so about 8M is the real free float.

Cash at end of March 07 $3.478M – that is worth 0.08c alone. (on an undiluted basis)

The bit on p19. They have ground near Findlay Hill and Horse Spring Range – gossans up 34% Zn equ.

Need to run some more DD on this, but the areas they are targeting looks promising from an historical base.

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## Djayness (8 June 2008)

Looks like this share is finally getting somewhere....

MEDIA RELEASE 30 May 2008

AVALON DELIVERS MAIDEN 26.6MT COPPER
RESOURCE AT VISCARIA PROJECT, SWEDEN

• Maiden Inferred Mineral Resource estimate to JORC-Code reporting standards of 26.6Mt
comprising:
o ‘B’ zone Inferred Mineral Resource of 24.1Mt @ 0.8% Cu for 182,000t of contained copper
o ‘D’ zone Inferred Mineral Resource of 2.5Mt @ 1.6% Cu for 40,000t of contained copper
• Excellent potential for further resource upgrades including modelling and initial estimates for the
‘A’ zone expected to be completed in August 2008.

• Unmined intersections within the ‘A’ zone include 5m @ 3.3% Cu, 13.8m @ 2.2% Cu and 15.9m @
2.5% Cu.

• Size and continuity of copper resources significantly larger than anticipated.

• Excellent infrastructure including existing rail connection, hydro-generated grid electrical power and proximity to the nearby town of Kiruna.


Australian-based international exploration company Avalon Minerals Ltd (ASX: AVI) has taken a major step forward in its ambitions to establish a significant copper production business in the Nordic region after today (Friday) announcing a maiden Mineral Resource estimate to JORC code reporting standards of 26.6 million tonne for its Viscaria Copper Project, located in the Norrbotten area of Northern Sweden, approximately 1,200km north of Stockholm.

The Mineral Resource estimate comprises an Inferred Resource of 24.1 million tonnes grading 0.8% Cu from the ‘B’ zone and an Inferred Resource of 2.5 million tonnes grading 1.6% Cu from the ‘D’ zone for a combined 222,000 tonnes of contained copper. The resource estimate was carried out by the Company’s geological consultants, CSA Australia Pty Ltd (CSA) in accordance with current JORC-Code Reporting Standards.


----------



## kpas (8 October 2010)

Another upgrade announced:



> VISCARIA PROJECT RESOURCE UPGRADED AND
> INCREASED TO 600,000 TONNES OF CONTAINED
> COPPER
> Key Points
> ...




With a very interesting statement further down:



> It is important to appreciate that while today’s announcement builds our confidence in the Viscaria project delivery, it should be recognised that we believe that the A, B and D horizons at Viscaria have Exploration Targets in excess of 100 million tonnes of ore amounting to between 0.9 to 1.1Mt tonnes of contained copper and 1.2 to 1.4Bn dmtu’s of iron ore


----------



## Sean K (8 October 2010)

They haven't seemed to have taken this forward terribly much in the 2 years since the last post. Taking hints from Wayne McCrae perhaps.

Looks quite undervalued on the surface of it from a cursory look at its resources to MC. 

Worth watching.


----------



## kpas (12 October 2010)

AVI released a positive PFS today and stated that they will have further upgrades to the already big resource on the way as they continue to drill through November.

Definitely looking undervalued if you consider the resource it currently has, little alone what they potentially will prove up with further drilling.


----------



## Synergy (19 October 2010)

Hartleys have a speculative buy on AVI as of today.

Their valuation is at 58c, with current share price at 21c.

Given the recent attention a few stocks have recieved after similar reports, it will be one to watch tomorrow.


----------



## adobee (25 January 2011)

I have been following AVI for a while now as a big fan of David McSweeney and his ability to get a world class project.. AVI has been very quiet for a while trading around 22c even after Hartleys put a target of 58c back in 2010...  It now looks like AVI is getting some attention of the directors and also the market.. Recent cap raising to finance finalising the bankable *feasibility study..* resource upgrades and directors buying, new drilling program.. 

Last month volume has been slowly increasing and last few days has peaked and price looks to have definetly *broken out*.. (shares are drying up fast at the moment too)..

It looks like directors may be giving this project some serious attention now and it could be getting ready for a real run.. 

*Current market cap $44m *(seems pretty cheap for JORC reportable  more than 66.2 million tonnes of both VMS and Skarn-type mineralisation for 601,000 tonnes of contained copper and 2.4 million tonnes of contained iron.)

*Drilling program to increase the resource was announced in October 2010.* (no results yet so wouldnt be surprised to see this in the next week or two with current increase in buying activity)...

Will start buying today with hope of this turning into an AKM style project for these guys.. Next announcement the result drill results, then the bankable feasibility study, then a major partner taking a large stake.. 

Looking at the shareholdings from what I can make out its pretty tightly held which should be benneficial also...

From the projects I have seen David McSweeney in they have been serious resources and I dont expect much difference on this.. aside from this is *next to existing infastructure and transport *and as such should get off the ground much quicker than the Gindalbie GBG or Aspire AKM ...


----------



## mr. jeff (25 January 2011)

Just had a quick look and it appears that the underwriter for the last cap raising has now sold some of his stock, which may have been allotted to him during the raising ( a Malay holder, Tan Sri Abu Sahid Bin Mohamed)

Reducing his stake from 19.9% to 17.3 %.

Don't know whether this is a good thing, but suggests that the cap raising was under-subscribed. Current action is enthusiastic, big volumes as you say adobee.

No drilling news at all which is quite interesting. At least now that they have cash, and drilling results pending with strong price action, you could interpret what some of the market knows with a little use of the force.


----------



## adobee (25 January 2011)

I dont think thats a major concern.. he put up a lot of cash and I am sure has other interests as well.. the fact he has underwritten the placement he must have confidence it doesnt mean he wanted to take out the lot.. 

A few of the directors have been buying for a long time and also moving shares into super which I hope is so they can take advantage of super tax savings on huge gains..

I have bought 200k shares today.. if it goes below 25c I will buy more else I will sit on the fence until some more news comes out... 

If any chartists can give an interpretation of the chart that would be really fantastic..


----------



## adobee (27 January 2011)

*Quarterly update -*
3 drill rigs currently on site (since Nov) 
Environmental Impact Study due for court approval March 2011
Mining lease application due early 2011
Drill results due by June 2011
Bankable Feasibility Study due Sept 2011
Further exploration in Gordon Kitchener start March 2011 (Rock chips 7% Boulder samples 12%  copper & zinc)
Information on Iron Ore targets June 2011
Update on use of current infastructure and transport

_Avalon's flagship asset is the Viscaria Copper-Magnetite Project, located 1,200km north of Stockholm, where the Company has delineated a global resource of 66.2 million
tonnes of mineralisation, containing* 601,000 tonnes of copper and 2.4 million tonnes of
iron. *A Bankable Feasibility Study is currently underway at Viscaria targeting *ore
delivery in the first quarter of 2013*._


Looks like alot will be happening 2011...

Market cap seems good in comparison to other copper & zinc plays in Aus whom arent even close to this sort of developement or stage in their projects; even if Sweeden is cold and snowy, delivery in 2013 is a very close target too..


----------



## adobee (2 February 2011)

Current Copper Rally should hopefully get people looking around at who has a major copper resource and is going to be able to actually get it out of the ground to sales in the near term..  Currently round $10,000 / T


----------



## adobee (3 February 2011)

Heard Fosters Stockbrocking has started coverage on AVI .. Will try to get the report or if anyone has it please post ..

_AVI is the cheapest ASX copper stock within our ASX listed copper universe on an US$ EV/lb resource basis._


----------



## adobee (4 February 2011)

*Fosters Stockbrocking Initial Coverage on AVI:*

Avalon Minerals Limited (AVI.ASX)

•        Market cap $50m and cash $11m
•        Recently raised $10.4m through a placement/rights issue to fund the BFS on the flagship Viscaria Cu-Fe Project in Northern Sweden, which currently has a resource of 66Mt at 0.9% Cu for >600ktpa contained copper across three primary zones.
•        Viscaria is well located with respect to infrastructure and LKAB has a large 20Mtpa Fe concentrate operation nearby.
•        Met test results have indicated that copper concentrate and magnetite concentrate can be expected to be produced from Viscaria with Cu recovery of 90% with concentrate grade of 25% and magnetite grade of 69.5% Fe with low impurities. The magnetite will be recovered and processed from the flotation tailings and is expected to be sold at mine gate to LKAB.
•        A PFS has previously been completed highlighting a 'development case' of a 3Mtpa open pit operation for 10 years assuming additional discoveries are made this year. That would result in forecast production of ~19ktpa Cu and ~750ktpa of Fe concentrate.
•        Forecast C1 cash costs are US$0.61/lb, capex is estimated at ~US$160m and the NPV based on the ‘development case’ is US$126m, which compares favourably to the current market cap of <$50m.
•        Results of the BFS are expected late 2011 prior to financing and development in 2012. Production will begin in early 2013.
•        Drilling results are expected to be ongoing throughout 2011 from the three zones at Viscaria where the company is targeting an additional 30-50Mt. Regional drilling will commence later this year following a geophysical program.
•        Experienced management and Board with David McSweeney (ex MD and founder of GBG, current Chairman of AKM), Andrew Munckton (ex GBG) and Stephen Stone (MD of AZM).
•    *    AVI is the cheapest ASX listed copper stock within our ASX listed copper universe on an US$ EV/lb resource basis.* 

View attachment Graph.pdf


----------



## adobee (8 February 2011)

Copper price still cracking, surprised nobody has really taken notice of AVI yet.. I think it is just a matter of time.. As with GBG, AKM and Mongolia McSweeney was well ahead of the pack in getting to the front of the line to take out best possible land holdings in a new province.. I think it will be the same deal with AVI..  Sit and hold and wait ..


----------



## majorca (10 February 2011)

Gidday all  , a question if anyone has done further research.
On the company website there is mention of the rediversion or relocation of a railway line that the company says it is working closely with the authorities on.
Has anyone seen anymore information regarding what is involved with this?
I don't hold stock but may soon.


----------



## adobee (10 February 2011)

Check the video on the website.. looks like the miners will be lucky if the dont get hit by a train when walking around the site ..

http://www.avalonminerals.com.au/


----------



## adobee (10 February 2011)

http://www.brr.com.au/event/69855/a...hartleys-andrew-muir-senior-resources-analyst

Link to hold Hartleys report Nov 2010 .. if any one is interested and hasnt read it..


----------



## shanti (14 February 2011)

Looking to enter. Do you think it will retrace due to CR. Thank you for suggestions, (I only just bumped into AVI, didn't have time to research well)


----------



## adobee (14 February 2011)

shanti said:


> Looking to enter. Do you think it will retrace due to CR. Thank you for suggestions, (I only just bumped into AVI, didn't have time to research well)




couldnt tell you .. the holders I know are applying for more than their entitlement and have no intention to sell at current levels however I would expect there will be a few people who have to sell a few to take up the offer ...  My gut feeling is that it wont and that there will be some good news out not long after to pump it up further here in ..  Alot of the guys I know who have made big money out of AKM (McSweeneys other project) have taken profits and moved them into AVI for the long term.. I am hoping that Hartleys will also come out with new coverage / upgrade to their coverage target of 58c shortly ..


----------



## shanti (14 February 2011)

Thank you Adobee, got in first thing and am happy to. 
And really appreciate you mentioned AVI on SEA thread.
(Hold SEA, EKA, AUT, SDL and more)


----------



## Magic Man (14 February 2011)

I listened to the audio. Production starting in 2013.. Still a fair while away??


----------



## adobee (15 February 2011)

In comparison too ??? 
Most exploration companies at this value / market cap will be lucky if they ever get into production let alone by 2013 ..  next to come increase to resource..  I wouldnt be surprised to if LKAB have a go for them or take a stake.. still a bit small for the instos to jump on but I think it will all start coming together very soon .. fingers crossed the momentum stays through next week and people dont dump their entitlements.. then again if they do I might get some cheaper shares..


----------



## adobee (21 February 2011)

Drilling update and corporate presentation announced today.. Corporate presentation worth a look for those interested... I believe they may have been roadshowing this to brokers and bankers last few weeks..  Expect a good flow of news and announcement here is with drilling updates, jorc etc etc and cash to spend now in hand..


----------



## mr. jeff (28 February 2011)

Adobee i might as well add some info and see what you think about their resource and potential. the chart:



It seems to me that the chart is showing a few resistance levels, with a rise in overall volume jan and feb, but 0.29 is the level that needs to taken before this will get exciting. it may be that because it has ranged over the past 2 years there will be a bit of selling to be done before it can move strongly. I realize that today it is showing good strength with 10%.

Also a bit of selling has just been conducted; about 3% of total issue:


and further, an excerpt from their latest presentation, feb 2011.


----------



## adobee (1 March 2011)

http://www.theage.com.au/business/avalons-arctic-project-like-mt-isa-in-the-snow-20110227-1b9xs.html
*
The Age
Garimpeiro 28th Feb 2011*

"All that goes some way to explaining why the local market has yet to get behind plans by Avalon Minerals (ASX: AVI) to become a copper/magnetite producer by the end of 2012. Having said that, the location of its Viscaria project, north of the Arctic Circle and next to Kiruna in northern Sweden, could also be testing the interest of local punters.

But just think ''Mount Isa in the snow'' when thinking of Kiruna, population about 20,000 and a producer of 30 million tonnes annually of iron concentrates from LKAB's operations, which have an underground history stretching back more than 100 years.

Avalon's Viscaria was discovered in the 1970s, four kilometres from the iron ore operations and was a copper producer for 15 years until 1997.

Avalon picked up the project from former US copper heavyweight Phelps Dodge before copper prices took off.

And now that iron ore has taken off, it has come up with a neat copper/magnetite (grading 30 per cent iron before upgrading) development concept.

There is some work to do on confirming tonnage potential at Viscaria beyond the known copper resource (518,000 tonnes of contained metal) but early planning is indicating the potential for a $US160 million development with a mine life of more than 10 years that would produce close to 16,000 tonnes of contained copper annually, along with 735,000 tonnes of magnetite.

Assume a copper price of $US2.50 a pound (currently $US4.43 a pound) and magnetite of $US96 a tonne (currently more than $US200 a tonne) and the development would throw off heaps of cash, enough to pay back the capital cost in under three years.

View it as a copper mine and add in the magnetite credits, and you are talking about copper cash costs of a little more than US60 a pound.

Avalon last traded at 23.5 a share, valuing the company at $50 million or $41 million at the enterprise level after taking into account its $9 million in cash.

On the copper resource at Viscaria alone, Avalon has the lowest enterprise value per tonne of contained copper ratio of all of ASX-listed copper juniors. To turn that around, the company will need to hit its targets this year.

As detailed by the company in ASX releases, the first of them is to secure supply deals for the copper and magnetite in the June quarter. We all know where the copper concentrates used to go when Viscaria was last in production, so there are no prizes for guessing who the customer could be on that.

As for the magnetite, the world's biggest underground iron ore operation is next door.

Once the offtake deals are done, the next target is completion of the definitive feasibility study in the September quarter and, all going well, project financing in the December quarter and construction completion in the December quarter of 2012."


----------



## bennywizard (4 March 2011)

Can anyone tell me when the 18c capital raising shares were or are going to be issued? cant see it in the announcements. I don't hold but am watching closely


----------



## skc (4 March 2011)

bennywizard said:


> Can anyone tell me when the 18c capital raising shares were or are going to be issued? cant see it in the announcements. I don't hold but am watching closely




Already issued on 23 Feb.


----------



## bennywizard (8 March 2011)

skc said:


> Already issued on 23 Feb.




Thanks


----------



## adobee (24 March 2011)

*High Grade Copper Announced*

International minerals company Avalon Minerals Ltd (ASX: AVI; “Avalon” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce that on-going exploration and resource development drilling at its 100%-owned Viscaria Copper-Iron Project in Northern Sweden has returned a series of outstanding results from the D Zone.
The drilling program is designed to upgrade the current mineral resource at D Zone of 9.0Mt at 0.6% Cu and 27% Fe to the Measured and Indicated category.
Recent drilling within the current resource envelope has returned wider and higher grade copper intersections than predicted by the September 2010 resource model, with best results including:
VDD082 20m @ 1.1% Cu and 21% Fe from 53m
VDD083 28m @ 1.9% Cu and 20% Fe from 52m
including 18m @ 2.1% Cu from 62m
VDD084 19m @ 1.3% Cu and 28% Fe from 132m
VDD085 13m @ 1.1% Cu and 28% Fe from 28m
VDD086 79m @ 0.8% Cu and 26% Fe from 88m
including 43m @ 1.4% Cu and 31% Fe from 124m
VDD089 20m @ 1.0% Cu and 42% Fe from 120m
Drilling results are summarised in Table 1 and head assay results and location of drill intersections are shown in Figure 1.
In addition to the assay results reported above, Davis Tube Recovery (DTR) results have also been received for a number of previously drilled holes. These include:
VDD0068 22m @ 33% Wt Rec, 71.1% Fe and 0.8% SiO2 from 40m
VDD0070 23m @ 35% Wt Rec, 70.7% Fe and 0.8% SiO2 from 43m
VDD0077 14m @ 40% Wt Rec, 71.4% Fe and 0.6% SiO2 from 43m
VRC0019 13m @ 36% Wt Rec, 70.0% Fe and 1.2% SiO2 from 39m
Drilling results are summarised in Table 2 and DTR results and locations of reported drilling are shown in Figure 2.
The results indicate the magnetite mineralisation within the D Zone resource can be effectively upgraded to achieve a high quality iron concentrate.


----------



## frankblack (25 March 2011)

@ adobee,

I am back to being able to push some money in the AVI direction, and as you seem to be most up to date around here, thought you may be able to answer a couple of questions.

You posted the article from The Age. Do you agree with the timeline Garimpeiro put forward for 2012 completion?

Also, there was talk in the Hartleys report of using the existing  infrastructure 50kms away, to bring production sooner. Has that been shelved?

Lastly, i note the CR back in Feb. I haven't read the accounts as yet, do you think there is need for further dilution?

Cheers


----------



## The Muffin Man (26 March 2011)

I've been having a look over this stock and the numbers seem impressive if enough resource can be found in the D zone to lock in the 10 year, 3mtpa scenario. The CAPEX of $160m is also quite manageable.

The risks I've identified include the D zone not hosting a large enough level of resource to allow for this 10 year, 3mtpa scenario to take place. The recent drilling results seem to alay the res risks somewhat. Also, AVI being viable is dependant on mineral prices, but so too is any other miner. I also like that AVI is being conservative with the mineral prices it is using in it's calculations, and the fact that it could be producing sooner rather than later means that it could cash in on much higher Fe & Cu prices than what is currently being modelled. To those that have been following this stock for a longer period of time, what other risks are there with this project? Sweden is a great country to be mining in, the infrastructure is basically already there, and it's right next door to a massive iron ore mine so it should be no trouble to secure a buyer for the concerntrate. Have there been any whispers about where the copper may be sold, and also what type of development scenario the company is looking at? (i.e. financing the CAPEX through 100% debt, or whether they are looking for a partner to help develop the mine?)

Again, the numbers from the Hartley report look to stack up very favourably and I think I'll be looking to enter on Monday.


----------



## adobee (4 April 2011)

buy sell looking pretty positive at the moment .. 


http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/bus...t-like-mt-isa-in-the-snow-20110227-1b9xs.html


----------



## adobee (18 April 2011)

_Announcement Out.
If there any people more knowledgble than me reading this thread please feel free to comment on these results in you opinion.._

*CONTINUED HIGH GRADE COPPER INTERSECTIONS
FROM VISCARIA COPPER-IRON PROJECT, SWEDEN*International minerals company Avalon Minerals Ltd (ASX: AVI; “Avalon” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce that ongoing exploration and resource development drilling at its 100%-owned Viscaria Copper- Iron Project in Northern Sweden has delivered further outstanding results from the D Zone, with drilling continuing to return wider and higher grade copper intersections than were predicted by the September 2010 resource model.
Best results from the latest round of drilling include:

VDD0087 20m @ 0.5% Cu and 18% Fe from 92m
VDD0088 44m @ 1.2% Cu and 30% Fe from 58m
VDD0090 19m @ 0.9% Cu and 26% Fe from 94m
VDD0091 19m @ 1.0% Cu and 26% Fe from 136m
VDD0093 18m @ 1.4% Cu and 35% Fe from 95m
VRC0037 7m @ 1.71% Cu and 34% Fe from 36m

The copper and iron ore mineralisation at D Zone overlaps, presenting an attractive exploration and mining target. Metallurgical test work has demonstrated that the two metals can be easily separated with conventional processing.

HIGHLIGHTS
Ongoing exploration and resource development drilling has returned further
outstanding results from the D Zone, including:
o 18m @ 1.4% Cu and 35% Fe from 95m
o 44m @ 1.2% Cu and 30% Fe from 58m
o 19m @ 0.9% Cu and 26% Fe from 94m

Drilling extends D Zone mineralisation north, south and at depth Drilling of new down plunge targets at D Zone now underway Ongoing DTR metallurgical test work provides further confirmation magnetite mineralisation can be upgraded to high-quality +70% Fe product with low impurities, intersections include:

o 80m @ 71.1% Fe and 0.7% SiO₂ with 31% weight recovery from 89m
o 20m @ 71.0% Fe and 0.8% SiO₂, with 36% weight recovery from 119m

“The good ore width, strong copper grade and quality of the iron ore concentrate from
D Zone provide the potential for a low cost open cut mining operation,”
Avalon CEO, Andrew Munckton.


----------



## The Muffin Man (18 April 2011)

"with drilling continuing to return wider and higher grade copper intersections than were predicted by the September 2010 resource model"

Says it all really. AVI is looking for a resource upgrade that will allow for the 10 year, 3mtp/a mine scenario that was being looked at, and these results are very encouraging. This company is beginning to look very strong.


----------



## adobee (9 May 2011)

Latest news out for AVI

HIGHLIGHTS
● Deep drilling from D Zone exploration and resource development program has
returned further significant results, including:
*o 23m @ 1.3% Cu and 38% Fe from 75m
o 32m @ 0.8% Cu and 29% Fe from 96m
o 17m @ 1.0% Cu and 38% Fe from 209m*● Extends zone of higher grade copper mineralisation at D Zone at depth
● Further confirmation magnetite mineralisation can be upgraded to high-quality
+70% Fe product with low impurities, with latest results from DTR test work
including:
o 39m @ 71.4% Fe and 0.5% SiO₂ with 40% weight recovery from 57m
o 27m @ 71.4% Fe and 0.5% SiO₂, with 41% weight recovery from 102m
● A Zone resource development drilling returns strong VMS copper results,
including:
o 24m @ 1.8% Cu from 40m
● Phase 1 of Viscaria drilling program now complete


----------



## jonojpsg (10 May 2011)

Looks pretty good buying at this price IMO - those latest results are well below the current bottom of the proposed pit and if consistent across the zone would add significant resources to the total atm.


----------



## 5min (8 December 2011)

what do people think about the current announcement re CR? Anyone still holds?


----------



## Chasero (26 April 2012)

This stock will be on all trader's radars tomorrow.

Up 30% on high volume today.

Anyone on ASF hold? Finished at 12c today...


----------



## springhill (11 July 2012)

AVI report latest drill results.

*Continuing thick copper and magnetite intersections at theD Zone Prospect on the Viscaria Project, Sweden*
Highlights
● The fourth and final drill hole testing for extensions of high-grade copper mineralisation at the A and D Zone Mineral Resources on the Viscaria Project has been completed;

● Drill hole VDD0129 intersected a 61.3m thick copper and magnetite mineralised zone (down hole width) from 266.3m;

● The copper-magnetite mineralisation in VDD0129 extends the mineralisation intersected in VDD0128 (68.5m @ 0.6% Cu & 28.2% Fe from 177m, including 5.1m @ 2.1% Cu & 42% Fe and 6.4m @ 1.8% Cu & 34.5% Fe) over 50m down dip and indicates that it is probable that the current Mineral Resource for D Zone can be expanded;

● Drill hole VDD0129 was drilled outside of the currently defined Mineral Resource envelope at the D Zone prospect. The current Mineral Resource for D Zone comprises 11.9Mt at 0.6% Cu and 24% Fe. The Mineral Resource is reported above a 15% mass recovery for magnetite and a 0.0% copper grade cut-off and is classified as having 4.46Mt @ 0.5% Cu, 23.5% Fe Inferred, 6.1Mt @ 0.6% Cu, 24.8% Fe Indicated and 1.379Mt @ 0.5% Cu, 23.1% Fe Measured according to the guidelines of the JORC Code (2004);

● The copper mineralisation in drill hole VDD0129 consists of disseminations, veins and stringers of chalcopyrite mineralisation occurring within disseminated to banded to massive magnetite rich ironstones;

● A much larger drill program is scheduled to occur later in 2012 to increase significantly the Mineral Resources on the Viscaria Project;

● Assay results for drill hole VDD0129 are expected to be available in approximately 4 weeks.


----------



## System (13 September 2017)

On September 11th, 2017, Avalon Minerals Limited (AVI) changed its name and ASX code to Sunstone Metals Limited (STM).


----------



## greggles (1 June 2018)

Sunstone Metals trying to break through 4c. It had the same difficulty back in January but is giving it another shot. 

The company has a number of exploration and development projects in Scandinavia and Ecuador. However, the one that is generating the interest at the moment is the Bramaderos Gold-Copper Project in Ecuador. Positive drilling results have been coming through during May and the company believes they may be on the cusp of a major discovery: http://www.miningnews.net/events-coverage/news/1339159/sunstone-on-the-cusp-of-major-discovery


----------



## greggles (14 March 2019)

Gap up for Sunstone Metals today after the company announced that the Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) required for the issuance of an Environmental Licence for exploratory diamond drilling of the Bramaderos gold-copper project has been approved by the Ecuadorian Ministry of Environment.

Sunstone, and its joint venture partner TSX-V listed Cornerstone Capital Resources, will now mobilise a drill rig to the Bramaderos site and drilling is expected to commence within the next 2-3 weeks. First assay results are expected in late May or early June.

STM currently up 28.13% to 4.1c so far today. The first assay results from Bramaderos will be critical to STM's momentum, but if they are good it should go much higher.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2020)

A most interesting volume period from May for a 5 year period.
Most unusual... dare I say,
breakout signal?
DYOR as I haven't. 
Up 22% today to close on 0.011


----------



## Telamelo (5 August 2020)

STM breakout alert @ .012c +9.09% with huge volume already!

DYOR as always.. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (5 August 2020)

STM Lift off! on big volume/price spike this morning etc. perhaps good news coming!? Anyone know? Drilling starts in Ecuador in September '20 so not long to go..

Suggests possible .02c short-term target in play on what seems to be a very bullish chart imo

DYOR as always.. Cheers tela


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

Haven't been following lately.
Might pay to check FA ?
Speeding ticket today.

 The request for the Trading Halt is pending the release of an exploration update on the 
Company’s activities in Ecuador.

• The Trading Halt is expected to last until the earlier of the Company releasing an announcement, or the commencement of trade on Friday, 22 January 2021.


----------



## Miner (22 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Haven't been following lately.
> Might pay to check FA ?
> Speeding ticket today.
> 
> ...



From 17 cents it came down at 14 and ultimately 15 cents.
One Sydney broker was yelling (??) to its clients to buy at 17 cents and then became silent when the price dropped to less than 15 cents, however.
Reading the report of bonanza after a trading halt was declared looks good on the silver side but market reaction - was it too much factored to get up 30 percents yesterday and today was consolidation ?? gold grade was pretty ordinary however. Look at today's volume.





@frugal.rock  - what do you  thought  (under caveat )


----------



## greggles (3 August 2021)

Breakout for STM?






Drilling must have commenced at the El Palmar copper-gold porphyry project in northern Ecuador. The most recent announcement on 13 July said that drilling was "about to start", so I presume that it must have started by now as there has been no notification of any delay.

My money is on news in the next couple of days.


----------



## greggles (12 October 2021)

I just noticed that STM has been running hard since late last week so i checked the announcements to find that on Thursday they announced a significant gold-copper porphyry discovery at the El Palmar Project in Ecuador.






Low grades so far but huge widths.  Assays from the rest of the second hole and the third hole, which has been completed, are 
expected in about six weeks. 

Sunstone has cash and equity investments totalling ~$21 million so it is well funded to continue exploration at El Palmar. Worth watching IMO.


----------



## Miner (12 October 2021)

Miner said:


> From 17 cents it came down at 14 and ultimately 15 cents.
> One Sydney broker was yelling (??) to its clients to buy at 17 cents and then became silent when the price dropped to less than 15 cents, however.
> Reading the report of bonanza after a trading halt was declared looks good on the silver side but market reaction - was it too much factored to get up 30 percents yesterday and today was consolidation ?? gold grade was pretty ordinary however. Look at today's volume.
> View attachment 118841
> ...



some times I need to take pause and listen instead of calling others yelling.
In January whosoever bought at 1.5 cents STM are laughing.
Look at the volume of transaction in last three days and jump on 7th Oct too and today as well.
Thanks @greggles  for your posting which drove me to look into STM today and what WOH!


----------



## Swervin Mervin (12 October 2021)

Nice work guys! I had to jump on the STM train today @4.5c. The strength here is undeniable!


----------



## greggles (27 October 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Nice work guys! I had to jump on the STM train today @4.5c. The strength here is undeniable!




STM keeps powering along, up another 10% to 6.6c today Further assay results from El Palmar are due in November.

Very interesting article below about Sunstone and the El Palmar project. It definitely has the potential to be a monster deposit.









						Meet the metals hunter who wants to make it big in Ecuador
					

Mining veteran Malcolm Norris says he’s struck upon a gold-copper resource that may make the world’s resources giants sit up and take notice.




					www.mining.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 November 2021)

and up 40%

STM announces _exceptional assays from the first hole it has drilled at the new Alba target _within its Bramaderos Project in southern Ecuador.  

Alba is part of the Bramaderos Project in southern Ecuador and represents a potential new discovery in addition to the recently announced El Palmar gold-copper discovery located in northern Ecuador, where drilling is ongoing and further assays are expected shortly.  

The assay results for hole BMDD012 at Alba include 17m of 12g/T with 7m of 26.88g/T


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

This looks like a pretty prospective porphyry amongst a pile of targets on Bramaderos. Easy money might already have been made.


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2022)

Bounced off 7.5-8c support and regaining slight momentum. Might have now flushed out the day traders from Oct/Nov and new investors have taken over who might believe in the prospectivity of their two discoveries.

Both look really interesting but just need a few more drill holes to understand scale. If El Palmer does go to 1200m, that's scale. Based on the surface footprint of 1500x700x1200x2.5 = 3.1Bt.

Would be speculative to jump in now of course, but that's where money is made with these things.

(not holding, yet)


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2022)

These guys have a MC of about $200m so they're not a minnow any more and there must be some significant expectations with these discoveries, especially the copper porphyry as we know there's a structural issue with demand and dwindling supplies and new discoveries of the metal.

Some significant drill results are due.

From their last preso.


----------



## Sean K (7 March 2022)

This is a decent discovery, just a matter of strike size and tonnage. 





In AuEq it's


----------

